# Toni's Shrimp Adventures



## Tabberwok (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, i'm really digging the layout of the blue pearl tank. The neato rocks look like a little mountain


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice! I love those rocks in the bv tank!
you need some moss, my friend.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I think the rocks look like mushrooms! Very cool.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

The mountain rock is all one piece, Tabberwok... found it in the garden. Did all the appropriate cleaning, boiling, etc. It was a lucky find.  Makes the layout in the yellow tank a bit pathetic. LOL

The smaller rocks are those decorative stones from Walmart. They do kind of look like mushrooms. I tried to make little caves, Soothing Shrimp.

Chey... yes, I need more moss. I have some subwassertang (a big clump in the yellow tank on top of the rock), a small clump of flame moss in front of the rock in the yellow tank, and a small clump of java in front of the mountain in the BV tank. The moss arrived from a trade I did a few weeks ago, so it hasn't had much time to spread yet. I've also started some subwassertang on the two red lava rocks in the back of the BV tank. In a month or so it should start to fluff out. I'm hoping the shrimp will be happy with the hornwort and the rest of the green stuff in there.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Updated the yellow shrimp tank because it needed something. Ordinarily I don't go for cheesy tank ornaments, but the family agreed we had to get a Tardis. So... the yellow shrimp will get to play all timey-wimey when they get here tomorrow. LOL


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Tanks are looking fab, your new shrimp are gonna love em! I agree, loving that huge rock in the BV's tank!!

*high fives* 
That Tardis is freaking awesome!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks.  Found it on evil-bay. Okay, it's not really evil. All the time.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

YES!!!!! Long live DR. Who!!!!

Where did you get that?!?


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

There are a couple sellers on eBay. Just do a search there for Doctor Who Aquarium Ornament. It's BBC licensed and everything.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Dr Who lover that my son and I are, this would be a fun decor.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

It's an event here. There's 10 of us in the family. LOL Now even the shrimp can get involved.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Very cool tanks


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, Drew.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

I am so jealous of that Tardis, currently I have nothing but driftwood, plants and rocks in my tanks but I would completely evict something to put a Tardis in one of my 10 gallons!

The tanks are looking great, good luck with your adventure into shrimp.


----------



## sourgrl (Jun 13, 2012)

Love those tanks! Lucky shrimpies


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't tell you how happy I am to find myself in the middle of so many Dr Who fans.  I'm gearing up for shrimps to land today... I hope I don't screw something up!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

The shrimpies are here! 



Soothing Shrimp packs them very well! That cottony gray stuff completely surrounded the bags of shrimp (wrapped in newspaper in the photo). 

Finally I unwrapped the bags.



The little guys were zipping all over the place. Wow, they're fast!

I took pictures of them while they were drip acclimating, but the cell phone didn't do a great job considering the containers were pretty much in the dark on the floor. It only took me a few minutes to figure out how to make the airflow control valves work at the proper speed. 

Soothing... what kind of moss did you include? Inquiring minds want to know! 

Most of the shrimp pics I took were blurry messes, but here are a couple:






I'm sure they'll color up a bit once they settle in. Shipping couldn't have been very fun.

I know the two youngest kids and myself are having a great time with them so far. The rest of the family probably think we're insane. LOL

Thanks again, Soothing Shrimp! You've helped create another happy shrimper!


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Woooo! Congrats on the new shrimp  certainly came from a great stock!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice! Always exciting to get new shrimp!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like they're pretty stressed, but they'll relax in a few days.  Good to see they arrived safely, and they'll love their new tanks!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

@Duck5003... Thanks! I had planned on getting stock from Soothing for a long time. 

@jkan... I was nervous, since I've never had shrimp before. I'm so glad it all went so smoothly!

@Soothing Shrimp... Yeah, surprisingly, they went right to grazing in the tanks. I think they were just happy they weren't being tossed about in a box anymore.  What kind of moss was in the bags, do you know?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a mix of christmas and taiwan moss I send with the shrimp.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Where in Oregon are you located?


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Springfield... a bit south of you, jkan.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Color is improving today. BVs looking much better, and one molted. Found a crumpled exoskeleton on the sand. Yellows a bit brighter, too.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Coloring up nicely.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

And they keep improving, Soothing.  Spotted a molt in the yellow tank, too. I assume that means they're settling in well.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, to be honest, molts mean there is a water param change. heh 

But due to coloring up, it means they're settling in well.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

See? I learned something new.  So they molt if the water params change (to be expected, then, when changing tanks halfway across the country), they molt as they grow, and molting triggers breeding behavior if they're old enough and saddled, correct? Argh... my head is swimming in the shrimp tank.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

100% correct.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Heh I learned something as well! Didn't know about diff water params causing molts myself 

The shrimp look lovely mosspearl!!! Keep the pics coming!!! I want BV's and yellow neos so badly but only have one tank set up for shrimp atm, which is housing cherries... I'm not wanting to muddy up such pretty colors, so I shall live vicariously thru you for the time being.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

You are most welcome, I<3<*))))><! I have long lived vicariously through others on this forum, it's only fair I do my part. In the meantime, I will try to improve my atrocious photography skills for your benefit.

In the meantime... the next generation of shrimpers hone their skills. My two youngest are already asking questions I have to look up answers for. They will quickly surpass me, I'm sure. My youngest son, especially, is utterly fascinated with them. He's the one in green.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Yay for the up and coming shrimpers!


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Hah, love it!!! You can almost see the wheels in their little minds spinning!


----------



## Water7 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you for sharing that picture of your children observing your shrimp, Mosspearl! This is such a wholesome interest to cultivate in children. I know they will learn a lot too!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah. I'm glad some of them are interested. I've got a slew of children... you never know if they're going to be interested or not.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Latest pics... I've been swamped with work, so I haven't been able to update as much as I'd like.  Please excuse the poor quality pics from my phone. 

A BV on the prefilter:


Two BVs enjoying some of Jake's OmNomNoms:


A Yellow on the back wall of the tank:


And a Yellow up close and personal:


They're beginning to swim more and seem to enjoy flitting about at a leisurely pace. They're so much fun to watch. I'm already hooked and trying to figure out where I can put more. LOL


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

You are at the beginning stages. It gets much worse. LOL 

"Honey, can I move our bed to set up another shrimp tank? We can sleep on the floor like they do in other parts of the world...Pleeeeeease?"


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I guess it's only fair. My husband already does that for computers. LOL


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

They look awesome! 

Just wait until they start breeding... THAT'S when the addiction begins :hihi:


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL jkan... They've only been here 10 days and I'm already looking for saddles. There are a couple that are big enough. :biggrin:


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Found an Evolve8 to move my betta to, so the Evolve4 will soon become the new BBRR tank.  



Meanwhile, the yellows feed and breeze by the Tardis...


----------



## TraceyW (Apr 3, 2012)

LOVE the tanks and the TARDIS is da bomb! I have GOT to get me one of those. Looking forward to the 50th anniversary episode of Doctor Who in November. Not looking forward to the December episode where Matt Smith's Doctor dies. =( My husband and I have been dedicated Whovians since the 1970s. We even watched the live simulcast world-wide event that BBC did last month to announce the actor stepping into the shoes of the next Doctor. I think they made a great choice! Though I can't believe Bill Nighy turned the role down. He would have been awesome too.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks! Same here, Tracey. It's going to be emotional. The simulcast was fun.  Look for the Tardis aquarium ornament on eBay. BBC must have known Whovians also love tanks because it's official merchandise. The shrimp love flitting in and out of it. They've tracked sand all over inside.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

YAY! Another Whovian.  I watched the live show, too. But surprisingly enough...no mention of shrimp being added to the show!?!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

You never know, Soothing... the shrimp could be another one of Moffat's surprises.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe his next assistant?


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe Clara will adopt interspace shrimp who turn out to be the next incarnation of the Master. :::evil laugh:::


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Cybershrimp of the underwater worlds!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

That must be it! Of course, you can also get a cyberman head to decorate your aquarium. It even looks rusty.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

heehee Yepper. I saw that along with the daleks. 

I was actually wondering if I could get some action figures and put them in the aquarium...


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmmmm. Not sure. Some have metal in their joints, some are all plastic. Would you have to worry what kind of paints were used on them? I suppose you could pose them then paint them with some kind of sealant, just to be sure...


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, heh I don't know. (?)


----------



## wazzza (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice shrimps. What is the glass plate for?


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks!  That's where I feed them, Wazzza. It's actually the glass lid of an old canning jar. So far it helps keep the food somewhat contained and it helps bring the shrimp out for viewing (and the snails).


----------



## wazzza (Sep 18, 2013)

Good to know, thanks for the info ;-)


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

_Squee!_ My largest BV is berried! 



Excuse the sorry phone pic. But there are EGGS there!!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL I think I'm more excited than the last time_ I_ was pregnant.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Sure, YOU don't have to go through it this time. LOL


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey, I'm one of those strange women who actually loved being pregnant... I have eight kids (no twins)! So when I say having a berried shrimp is a big deal to me, you can believe it. LOL


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

How exciting!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I know it's old hat to many of you here, but to us newbies, it _is_ exciting! So glad I'm not the only one grinning.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Never gets old for me.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Then I'm in the right crowd.


----------



## jileha (Jul 9, 2013)

mosspearl said:


> Then I'm in the right crowd.


Definitely!
My beautiful DBV (also from Soothing Shrimp) have started to give birth a few weeks ago, and now my tank is swarming with little shrimplets. The first mom just got berried again (I even got to see her mate), while the last of my five females is still waiting to give birth. Watching all this close up, mostly with a magnifying glass, has been such an amazing experience!

How wonderful you can share this with some of your kids! :icon_smil


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats, jileha! How hard are the shrimplets to see? It's all new to us, so we're learning with every step!


----------



## jileha (Jul 9, 2013)

The magnifying glass helps, particularly in the beginning. i think they are about 2mm small when they hatch. Since they all seemed to hang out in the java moss jungle initially, I could often spot one or the other. But knowing now how many it must have been - they hide really well. But it's so exciting when you spot them, and then another one... They are very cute, those little guys! 

I hope everything goes well for your mother-to-be!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Once you know what baby shrimp look like, they won't be too hard to find if you are looking for them. When they first hatch they'll be clear white, and then they'll color up in the first day or so.

With BV you'll see the babies turn reddish, and then start to grow blue, and by juvie age the red color will be fading away.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks! With my luck, they'll all hide behind the big rock and I won't be able to see them. Should I put more moss in there before they hatch?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Moss never hurt any shrimp. heh I like to put moss in my back corner and leave the rest of the tank free so I can keep a close eye on my shrimp. The babies will start hanging on the glass to eat any algae food/biofilm.

Then again, I have to pay close attention for selection, and so I don't have a planted tank.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, but I have all these plants! :eek5:

And I put a great big piece of driftwood in my BBRR tank (just so it makes lots of places where I can't see shrimp). It does hold the sponge filter in place (suction cup doesn't seem to work well against the back of the Evolve tanks... it won't hold in my new one, either), so I guess it's serving a function as well as giving me a place to glue moss.

I did take the big rock out of my yellow tank so I could see the shrimp better. They kind of blended in with the rock. 

Lucky me... I do have lots of green stuff growing on my glass, so maybe it won't be too hard to see babies after all.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

It's almost a sure thang that you'll see babies on the glass.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats on your first berried! It's always very exciting whenever you get new shrimp no matter how long you've been in the hobby because it means that everything is going smoothly


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks! There's another BV that's saddled.  Nothing to report in the yellow tank yet except the two largest had nice molts this morning.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

mosspearl said:


> Updated the yellow shrimp tank because it needed something. Ordinarily I don't go for cheesy tank ornaments, but the family agreed we had to get a Tardis. So... the yellow shrimp will get to play all timey-wimey when they get here tomorrow. LOL


 So cool! My 7-year-old daughter and I are are huge Dr. fans and her jaw dropped at that pic. 

I hereby dub this body of water: "Emily Pond".


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

jack gilvey said:


> so cool! My 7-year-old daughter and i are are huge dr. Fans and her jaw dropped at that pic.
> 
> I hereby dub this body of water: "emily pond".


lol!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Amy Pond. I love it!


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Amy, right, can't believe I screwed that up.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Just watch out for the Centurion now.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

There be baby shrimplets in the BV tank! 

They are itty bitty and swim very fast, but they're there!  And there's another berried female. The BVs know what they're doing. 

The yellows, on the other hand, are having an extended adolescence.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

WooHoo!! Congrats! Just read the thread and was gonna ask how the momma's doing.

PICS!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Aren't baby shrimp fun?


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

They are fun!  

As for pics, it's going to be awhile. We can barely see them with a magnifying glass, but as soon as we can get some decent pics, I'll post them.


----------



## jileha (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah! Congratulations!
These tiny guys are so cute!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Had to share my embarrassing moment...I'm officially old enough to make a spectacle of myself in public. My mom and grandma took me out to lunch for my birthday. The restaurant made me wear a fish hat. At least it's fish related. They didn't have a shrimp hat.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Aw Look at the cutie! The fish is cute too. heh Did you get to keep it?


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

:::blush:::

No... it was made of wood. Probably would cost them a fortune if they gave one away to everyone coming in with a birthday! LOL


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Too bad. heh I hope you had a great dinner. That looks like one scrumptious desert!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah. I got a $5 coupon for my birthday, so I used it for lunch with my mom and grandmother. Had parmesan crusted basa fish. It was delicious.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

What restaurant?


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

McGrath's Public Fish House in Eugene, OR


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

LOVE that fish hat!!! Hahaha

Also Happy Belated Birthday! .... and Grats on your 1st berried momma's!!! Exciting times!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks! The first babies are pinking up and the kids compete to see who can find the most. LOL The second mama is doing well and first mama is saddled again.  Added my delayed bday present of 6 cory habrosus to the 10g (no shrimp in that tank)... they are sooo cute! It has definitely been an aquatic year!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Great to hear they are still doing well.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

My rilis have arrived! Along with some girls for my yellow tank. Turns out they're all bachelors in there. LOL

Here's the rili tank:










And here are some shots of the new rilis in action as they explore it. I'll never get any work done now... they're on my desk and they're far too interesting. I'm in love! 



















Look at this one peeking out of the moss... too cute!






















































And the gorgeous new girl in town who's going to attract all the Whovian geek shrimp:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

What a nice set up you have!

Do you see what I mean when I say it's hard to photograph the blue in BBRR?


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, I do. And thanks! But right now I'm enjoying the rainbow.


----------

